# HR-25?



## Burt (Jul 14, 2005)

I just had a guy claiming to be from DirecTV show up at my door. He wanted to offer me a new deal. He said he would re-do my three DVRs and give me a substantial discount on my packages.

I told him I wasn't interested unless he could guarantee that I would get three HR-24s. He made a phone call then said not only could he guarantee the HR-24, in two months, he could get me an HR-25 which was a new DirecTV DVR coming out. *HR-25???* Has anyone heard of this beast?

BTW, I passed on the offer when he told me that I would have to create a new account under a new name and phone number. I'm not a dumb as my wife thinks.

Burt


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

Havent heard of a HR25, but I did hear of a H25-500

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=189568


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Who knows what is coming next months, those manufactures are not privy to inform us about new product if it not directed to stakeholder's meeting.


----------



## marquitos2 (Jan 10, 2004)

Smart guy, it sound to good to be true


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Burt said:


> I just had a guy claiming to be from DirecTV show up at my door. He wanted to offer me a new deal. He said he would re-do my three DVRs and give me a substantial discount on my packages.
> 
> I told him I wasn't interested unless he could guarantee that I would get three HR-24s. He made a phone call then said not only could he guarantee the HR-24, in two months, he could get me an HR-25 which was a new DirecTV DVR coming out. *HR-25???* Has anyone heard of this beast?
> 
> ...


Sounds like a local installer trying to drum up some business by going door to door. The fact that they wanted you to scam DirecTV by using a different name and number to create a new account is more than enough of a reason to pass on that offer.

- Merg


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Burt said:


> BTW, I passed on the offer when he told me that I would have to create a new account under a new name and phone number.


That's called "account fraud" and will lose that dealer their contract *when* they get caught.


----------



## johnp37 (Sep 14, 2006)

Burt said:


> I just had a guy claiming to be from DirecTV show up at my door. He wanted to offer me a new deal. He said he would re-do my three DVRs and give me a substantial discount on my packages.
> 
> I told him I wasn't interested unless he could guarantee that I would get three HR-24s. He made a phone call then said not only could he guarantee the HR-24, in two months, he could get me an HR-25 which was a new DirecTV DVR coming out. *HR-25???* Has anyone heard of this beast?
> 
> ...


Under a new name, a new phone number? That should be enough to send up a red flag. This is a scam, fraud, whatever you want to call it. You were smart to pass on it.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

There is no HR25 right now.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Stuart Sweet said:


> There is no HR25 right now.


Could be HR25 in a pipe if it those "New-600" and "New-700" at Doug site.


----------



## johnp37 (Sep 14, 2006)

What?? In a pipe? I don't get it.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

P Smith said:


> Could be HR25 in a pipe if it those "New-600" and "New-700" at Doug site.


Firmware numbers don't look right.

Plus, so far LG (-600) has not made a DVR, only receivers. Yes, things can change.

And the NEW-700 firmware version is x0063. That version would seem to be even earlier than the original HR20 Firmware version.

So here is my guess. The NEW-600 is an H Receiver in the size of the H25-500, but made by LG. The NEW-700 is a client for the new HR34-700. Being a client-only box, and completely new product, would explain why its firmware version is so far off the current sequence. Plus it would make sense that the same manufacturer would initially make both the server and client.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

johnp37 said:


> What?? In a pipe? I don't get it.


Firmware in the stream : http://www.redh.com/dtv/


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

johnp37 said:


> What?? In a pipe? I don't get it.


Don't get it too hard !


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I wouldn't read too much into those firmware numbers. DIRECTV tests a lot of stuff that never leaves the lab.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I wouldn't read too much into those firmware numbers. DIRECTV tests a lot of stuff that never leaves the lab.


I would; FW, what is testing in the labs, doesn't spooling thru sats.
Emphasizing on "that never leaves the lab" to include lab's FW.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

"P Smith" said:


> I would; what is testing in a lab doesn't spooling thru sats.


You don't know as much as you think you do about how Directv does its testing.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

P Smith said:


> I would; what is testing in* the labs does* spooling thru sats.


"Fix it"


----------



## nkakita (Feb 23, 2006)

Found the following on the Winegard website:

Dealer Alert: DIRECTV Receivers (H25, HR25) SWM Only
June 24, 2011

Winegard products require multi-switch technology and will not operate with SWM only receivers. Please review the following list of non-compatible DIRECTV receivers:

H25
HR25

Please contact Winegard Customer Service at 800-288-8094 to order compatible DIRECTV receivers for your customers.​
(Link: winegard.com/dealer/index.php)

Now I know a lot of stuff posted by companies is just plain wrong, but does anyone know if there is a HR-25 in the wild to match the H-25?


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

Today, no. There is no HR25 in the wild. What tomorrow, next week, next month holds remains to be seen.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

At the moment there is still no meaningful chatter about hr25.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

nkakita said:


> Found the following on the Winegard website:
> Dealer Alert: DIRECTV Receivers (H25, HR25) SWM Only
> June 24, 2011
> 
> ...


That's probably as accurate in the same way that Weaknees keeps listing the R23 as a valid DVR.

- Merg


----------

